# Molasses water



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I hear a lot of you suggest molasses water for does after they kid. 
I tried to give it to all 5 of my does that kidded this Spring. 
Not one of them would drink it! I then offered warm plain water and they each drank. 
What kind of molasses are you using?
WHat might I be doing different or might my girls just not like it?


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine won't drink it either! I used Karo syrup at birthing.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I use plain feed grade mollases, but I have also used the GrandMa's mollases or whatever its called. I've noticed my girls like it strong, and HOT.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The only kind I can get is market for catching deer LOL But it's plain molasses. 
I usually offer the does hot water after birthing and if they don't want it then I add molasses and they drink it. I kinda give them an option.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The kind I used was the deer kind in the big bottle. 
The deer do love it!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I previously had used a molasses I could get by the quart from a local farm stand but once I found the gallon at TSC for deer...the price was much better and each of my goats LOVE the stuff. The main thing about giving the doe molasses water during labor is to help with energy as molasses does contain natural sugars as well as vitamins and iron. After delivery it's used more to entice mama to drink and stay hydrated to produce the milk her new kids need.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I will try it again but they all turned their noses up at it and went for the plain water. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck...... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Some of mine love it, some of them hate it. If I feel that they need the iron and minerals from the molasses water, I just drench them with it. But after kidding, they get to choose if they want it or not.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine just slurp it up. I suppose goats have taste preferences just like we do. When Shasta sees a syringe she comes running hoping it has molasses in it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd say, if they won't drink it, they probably don't really need it.


----------

